# ¡Bienvenidos al foro español-alemán! / Herzlich Willkommen im Spanisch-Deutsch-Forum!



## elroy

*.*
 * ¡Bienvenidos al foro español-alemán!
Herzlich Willkommen im Spanisch-Deutsch-Forum!*

*Reglas e indicaciones
Regeln und Hinweise*

   Enlaces rápidos al contenido:
 Direkte Links zum Inhalt:

*Reglas generales del foro / Allgemeine Forumregeln (unten)*
*Traducciones, correcciones, deberes escolares*
*Übersetzungen, Korrekturen, Hausaufgaben*​


----------



## elroy

*Reglas generales del foro *

1. El castellano y el alemán son los únicos idiomas permitidos en este foro.

2. Ayude, no hiera los sentimientos de nadie. Si el español de alguien no es perfecto, no le trate mal.

3. Sea educado. Se agradece el uso de palabras como "hola", "por favor" y "gracias".

4. Busque primero la respuesta en el diccionario y con la función de búsqueda en hilos pasados.

5. Ponga la frase o palabra a preguntar en el título del mensaje. Evite títulos del estilo "Ayuda por favor", "¿Cómo se dice esto?", "Soy nuevo", "¿Existe esta palabra?" y similares.

6. *Siempre* proveanos de una frase como ejemplo del contexto.

7. Use el icono de notificación de mensaje que se encuentra en la parte inferior izquierda de cada mensaje si lee un mensaje que contenga un lenguaje o imágenes inapropiados o si considera que ese mensaje no está en el foro correcto. Eso nos ayudará a manejar el foro.

8. No use el foro para charlar (no es eficaz); mande un mensaje privado (MP) - para usuarios de PC basta con hacer clic sobre el nombre del miembro con el botón izquierdo del ratón - cuando quiera comunicarse con otro miembro en privado. 

9. No publique vínculos a sitios comerciales. Éste es un foro sin publicidad, y queremos que así se quede.

10. No está permitido publicar archivos de audio o vídeo, o enlaces a esos contenidos,que no hayan sido previamente aprobados por un moderador. En los hilos en que sean publicados tiene que mencionarse qué moderador dio el visto bueno.
Todo archivo de audio o vídeo o enlace a estos sin aprobación previa será borrado.
No se aprobarán con posterioridad archivos o enlaces que hayan sido borrados. Por favor, pregunte antes.

11. Si tiene más preguntas publíquelas en el foro de comentarios y sugerencias o mande un mensaje privado (MP) a su moderador preferido.

12. Por favor, revise las normas del foro con cierta periodicidad, ya que éstas se pueden actualizar cuando se considere necesario.

Para más información, consulte la lista detallada de las reglas WR.

*Allgemeine Forumsregeln: *

1. In diesem Forum dürfen nur Spanisch und Deutsch verwendet werden.

2. Hilf den anderen, und beleidige sie nicht. Wenn ihr Deutsch nicht perfekt sein sollte, kritisiere sie nicht.

3. Sei höflich. "Guten Tag", "Hallo" und "Danke" sind selbstverständlich immer willkommen.

4. Suche die Antwort auf deine Frage bitte immer zuerst in Wörterbüchern und mithilfe der Suchfunktion in früheren Diskussionen.

5. Um eine Frage zu stellen, schreibe das Wort oder den Ausdruck in die Titelzeile (vermeide Titel wie "Übersetzung bitte", "Wie sagt man das?", "Gibt es dieses Wort", "Ich bin neu hier" u.Ä.).

6. Schreibe *immer* einen Beispielsatz dazu, um den Zusammenhang zu verdeutlichen.

7. Benutze das Meldesymbol (in der linken unteren Ecke jeder Nachricht), wenn du auf einen Beitragmit zweifelhaften Formulierungen oder Bildern stößt, oder wenn Du glaubst, der Beitrag gehört nicht in das jeweilige Forum. Das Ganze wird uns bei der Verwaltung des Forums helfen.

8. Dieses Forum ist kein Chatroom*.* Wenn Du Dich privat mit anderen Mitgliedern unterhalten möchtest, schicke ihnen bitte eine private Nachricht (PN) (PC-Nutzer können dazu mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Benutzernamen klicken).

9. Stelle keine Links zu kommerziellen Seiten ins Forum. Dies ist ein werbefreies Forum, und wir wollen auch, dass es so bleibt.

10. Audio- oder Videodateien oder Links zu solchen dürfen nur nach vorheriger Genehmigung durch einen Moderator in die Beiträge eingefügt werden.
In allen entsprechenden Beiträgen muss angegeben sein, welcher Moderator die Genehmigung erteilt hat.
Sämtliche nicht zuvor genehmigte Audio- oder Videodateien oder Links zu solchen.

11. Wenn Du weitere Fragen zum Forum hast, stelle diese bitte ins Forum für Anmerkungen und Vorschläge oder sende eine private Nachricht an Deine(n) Lieblingsmoderator(in).

12. Kontrolliere bitte regelmäßig die Forumregeln, da sie ständig aktualisiert werden.

Um die komplette Liste der Forumregeln einzusehen (Englisch),klicke bitte hier.


----------



## elroy

Este foro *no es un servicio gratuito de traducción y corrección*. Está permitido ofrecer breves traducciones y correcciones de acuerdo con las indicaciones siguientes: 

1. Por favor, no ayude a estudiantes o solicitantes (de empleo, becas, admisión académica, etc.) a dar *una imagen falsa de sus capacidades*, ni a obtener *notas o evaluaciones lingüísticas inmerecidas*. 

2. Si quien abrió el hilo no *ofrece su propia solución previamente* (desde luego, una traducción automática no vale como intento) o no *hace una pregunta lingüística específica*, antes de responder pídale que lo haga. En vez de *corregir su texto*, déle *pistas generales* (por ejemplo, "atención con el orden de las palabras en la oración subordinada", "revisa la formación de la voz pasiva", etc.), para ayudarle* a aprender*. 

3. Por favor *muestre respeto* a los demás: no responda cuando otro miembro del foro haya pedido un intento previo o una pregunta específica.

4. A los que hagan una pregunta lingüística específica, pero no hayan demostrado tener *cierto interés en aprender el idioma* *en cuestión (el alemán o el español)*, no se les exige que ofrezcan una traducción propia.

5. Está permitido corregir traducciones u otros textos siempre que no quepa *ninguna duda* de que quien abrió el hilo desea mejorar sus capacidades lingüísticas y no intenta engañar a nadie con la versión traducida o corregida del texto.


----------



## elroy

Das Forum ist *kein kostenloser Übersetzungs- und Korrekturdienst*. Übersetzungen und Korrekturen dürfen durchgeführt werden, insoweit der Umfang vernünftig ist und der Verwendungszweck den folgenden Richtlinien nicht widerspricht: 

Schülern und Studenten darf keine Hilfe angeboten werden, deren Natur und Umfang es ermöglichen, über *die wahren eigenen Leistungen und Fähigkeiten *hinwegzutäuschen und* unverdient gute Noten oder Bewertungen* zu erhalten. Gleiches gilt für Berufseinsteiger, deren Bewerbungsschreiben oder Stipendienanträge es ermöglichen sollen, sich einen Eindruck über* die wirklichen Sprachfertigkeiten *der Bewerber zu verschaffen. 

Die Fragesteller sollen aufgefordert werden, *zunächst eigene Lösungen anzubieten *(eine automatische Übersetzung gilt selbstverständlich nicht als eigenständiger Versuch) *und konkrete Fragen zu stellen*. Die Hilfestellungen sind so zu gestalten, dass *die Fragesteller etwas lernen und aus eigener Leistung ihre Ergebnisse verbessern können*. Vorzugsweise sollte man *ganz allgemeine Hinweise geben* (z.B. auf die Wortfolge in Nebensätzen aufpassen, die Bildung des Passivs wiederholen usw.), *statt die Texte zu polieren*, so dass sie aussehen, als hätte sie ein Muttersprachler verfasst.

Es ist *unkollegial*, eine Antwort zu geben, nachdem ein anderes Forumsmitglied seine Zweifel über die Zulässigkeit der Frage geäußert, den Themenstarter nach ihrem Zweck gefragt oder ihn zu einem eigenen Versuch aufgefordert hat.

Personen, die konkrete Fragen stellen, aber *kein erkennbares, tieferes Interesse an der betroffenen Sprache (dem Deutschen oder dem Spanischen)* haben, sollte man dagegen nicht zwingen, eine eigene Übersetzung abzugeben. 

Nach wie vor ist es natürlich erlaubt, Übersetzungen und andere Texte akribisch zu korrigieren, solange *keine Zweifel **daran bestehen*, dass der Themenstarter seine Grammatikkenntnisse und seinen Stil aus eigener Initiative vervollkommnen will, ohne andere zu täuschen und ohne besser bewertet zu werden, als er es verdient.


----------

